# Champagne Royal



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Are these Dom, Co-Dom or Recessive?

I thought they were Dom, but have heard that they may not be?

Cheers


----------



## nathangoldie (Dec 22, 2008)

so far Dom dont think any supers been produced yet to prove it co-dom


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

it's thought to be co-dom. te current status can be accurately represented as "we think co-dom but no supers yet"


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

In the same way that there is the argument about Spiders? - As they've been around long enough now to produce Supers if they could?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

no, champagne hasn't been around long, no ones hit the supers because hardly anyone has females upto breeding size.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Should be soon then, can't wait to see a super if they are co-dom.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

champagne's are like what 3 years "old" now and although there is plenty of combo's nobody has yet got a female upto size, this could be the year though!

im hoping its co -dom, the super would be amazing!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Champagnes are older than 3. Remember, they've already produced Pied Champagnes and Ghost Champagnes. Unless the very first thing Champagne was used for was breeding to Pieds and Ghosts, they must be a tad older.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Champagnes are older than 3. Remember, they've already produced Pied Champagnes and Ghost Champagnes. Unless the very first thing Champagne was used for was breeding to Pieds and Ghosts, they must be a tad older.


lol it wouldnt be hard, the original animal was a male, breed it to a pied, ghost and blah blah blah.

then raise up a male champagne het ghost/pied and breed him with a het ghost/pied or a ghost/pied female and there you go. would only take a year or so if you've got grown on het females


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> In the same way that there is the argument about Spiders? - As they've been around long enough now to produce Supers if they could?


there was a couple of supers bred, im sure of it.. or they were really wierd lookin spiders


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

jm-ze-b said:


> there was a couple of supers bred, im sure of it.. or they were really wierd lookin spiders


 
just wierd looking spiders I would imagine not "Super spiders" even though the name has a ring to it !!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Paul (ukmorphs) got a couple of very reduced pattern Spiders from a litter this year, wonder if they were Supers.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Paul (ukmorphs) got a couple of very reduced pattern Spiders from a litter this year, wonder if they were Supers.


they are the ones i was thinking of 
apparently they look awesome, would love to see one


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

jm-ze-b said:


> they are the ones i was thinking of
> apparently they look awesome, would love to see one



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/197523-weird-spider-out-one-my.html


----------

